# Karate kid remake



## ivor (Sep 24, 2008)

http://www.karatekid-themovie.com/

the only reason to go see this would be Jackie chan


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

when will it end


----------



## who45 (Feb 8, 2008)

i have no reason to go see this - the original is a classsic bit of 80s.

i also have no reason to go see the a team - it looks pants from the trailer


----------



## Pieface876 (Nov 14, 2008)

Why do they use a 5 year oldish song for the main theme song


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

*NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO*

And it's chuffing Will 'Bloody' Smiths son too.

Jackie Chan should be ashamed to put his name to this:wall:


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

doesnt anyone have any imagination anymore? every film and chart single seems to be a re hash of something or other. wont be long before stallone stars in the new action thriller "jamie and his magic torch" (if anyine remembers that you're showing your age)lol.


----------



## kh904 (Dec 18, 2006)

Deano said:


> doesnt anyone have any imagination anymore? every film and chart single seems to be a re hash of something or other. wont be long before stallone stars in the new action thriller "jamie and his magic torch" (if anyine remembers that you're showing your age)lol.


loooool, Jamie and his magic torch was claaaasic!!!

So many kids programmes from my era were brilliant! Brings back memories!


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Can't they leave anything alone?  As said, there seems to be a serious lack of imagination amongst the scriptwriters lately, if they've got to keep dipping into the past.

(phew - think I got away with not mentioning I also remember Jamie and his magic torch there. lol!)


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

'wax on. wax off' 
as said, they can't come up with new stuff so ruin classic ones instead


----------



## DavieB (Aug 14, 2009)

How can it be called Karate Kid when this new knock off film is set it China, and I would guess they will be doing Wing Chung. The original is a clasic!


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

-Kev- said:


> 'wax on. wax off'
> as said, they can't come up with new stuff so ruin classic ones instead


they should update it at least

"sealant on, let cure for an hour, sealant off"


----------



## solarwind (Sep 10, 2008)

Quote of the year!


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

Deano said:


> they should update it at least
> 
> "sealant on, let cure for an hour, sealant off"


:lol:


----------



## blueclouduk (Jan 12, 2008)

AG fans have their own new version.

HD Wax on, HD Wax off.


----------



## Sharpy (Mar 25, 2007)

Did anyone watch the trailer?

Its now 

"jacket on jacket off"

What a load of cack! 

Altho the last few seconds were amusing with the fly and chopsticks


----------



## ivor (Sep 24, 2008)

they also added a scene from one of Jackie Chans early films where he dodges tennis balls


----------



## noop (Jan 5, 2007)

The irony of it all is that they are in Beijing doing Kung Fu!


----------



## Estoril-5 (Mar 8, 2007)

anyone seen it, for some reason i really want to, the original daniel larusso was top notch!


----------



## Reds (Jan 14, 2009)

Deano said:


> they should update it at least
> 
> "sealant on, let cure for an hour, sealant off"


Buff with microfiber, inspect with Brinkmann...etc.etc.

That one quote could go on for 8 hours


----------



## R7KY D (Feb 16, 2010)

No interest in this film at all , There will only ever be one karate kid 

Whatever next remake of back to the future ? Highlander ? no no no please don't do a Highlander remake


----------



## enp_uk (Jul 2, 2009)

i seen it on saturday , was ok nothing amazing , the old hopping kick scene has been pimped up a bit . a team's quite good aswell


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

:lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## stevie_m (Apr 10, 2010)

Jackie Chan character is much better than Mr Miyagi

Jaden Smith is just plain annoying, like father ... like son


----------

